# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Wild Coins de pié

## imdumas

Buenas, aquí teneis una rutina numismágica del popular Wild Coin, pero realizada de pié.
En principio está diseñada para realizarse impromptu.

Espero que os guste y que me ayudeis a mejorarla.

Un saludo! PD: aunque no es fácil, creo que se pueden llegar a distinguir bien los colores.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jkeiXYwq3w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jkeiXYwq3w

----------

